# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  AAS: Things to consider before starting a first cycle

## marcus300

This is a article I wrote for MD online, due to all the newbies around here i feel I should post it here.



*Discipline and dedication are principles that you are going to have to master if you are serious about bodybuilding, being consistent with your diet and training will help you succeed in achieving your goals. Don't have tunnel vision in thinking you will only build muscle if your taking AAS, below are some of the main principles you need to consider before taking any AAS*


*AGE*
In humans your Endocrine system is not fully functional until an average age of 25yrs, although the main development is up to around 21yrs it still fluctuates a little bit up to its fully functional age. There is a risk of permanently damaging your HPTA if you take AAS to young and you could end up with symptoms of andropause and HRT for life. Symptoms could be Limp dick, low libido, depression, low energy, low endurance, erection problems and many more but.......are these the types of symptoms you want to have in your 20's?. Believe me its hard to cope with these in your 40's yet alone in your prime of your life. 

Around this age your Testosterone levels are the highest they going to be in your life naturally, so use what you have and don't take the risk of damage, I am passionate about this because ive seen it many times with young kids wanting to looking like their heroes and they think the answer is in an injection/tablet. 

Taking AAS to young can also cause problems with development, one other main problem is premature sealing of your epiphyeal bone and the consequences mean that you wont grow as big as your genetics could allow you to, there is a test which can be done to see if your growth plates have sealed yet but the average age is around 21yrs old.



*TRAINING*
You need a few years of hard training under your belt before even considering taking any kind of anabolic support, people who jump on a cycle to soon without having some quality years under their belt usually results in injuries, it takes time to develop your connective tissue, tendons and nervous system to heavy overload training. Slowly getting your own system use to these kinds of extreme's will only help in muscle growth later on when you do decide to start taking AAS. 

Build a solid foundation for muscle tissue to grow and maintaining and development will be far greater than without it. Many younger guys will start cycling before they have reached their genetic potential which is crazy when a good solid diet and training program will be far beneficial and productive to muscle building.

Workouts should be mainly focused on basic movements with a priority of over loading the muscle each and ever time you train, increasing your strength and ability to lift in proper form will help with building the foundation for future development 


*DIET*
A lot of younger bodybuilders don't know how to eat. Researching and understanding how your own body responds will help you get to your natural limit, the right food at the right time and a full understanding of proteins,carbs, and fats will only help you succeed in achieving your natural goals. Keeping a diet diary will also help you understand the importance of macro, nutrients, calories and should help you see in which areas you could be going wrong in adding lean muscle tissue.

No matter how much anabolic support you have it will be worthless without proper nutrition, food will help build and maintain your valued muscle weather its natural, cycling or in PCT. Adjusting your food intake and consuming muscle building foods coupled with a solid training program will help you achieve your natural limit and foundation before you start AAS use. 

This area is a huge problem with the younger guys and I can't express enough how important diet/food is when first starting out, post and pre training nutrition are very important and understanding how to load and feed the body will help push growth and create a very natural anabolic environment.

----------


## PT

great post marcus

----------


## MuscleScience

Good read, to bad the young are sometimes to young and bullheaded to understand. We have to try anyway.

----------


## Phate

great post, i'm gonna add it to my database as well

----------


## marcus300

> Good read, to bad the young are sometimes to young and bullheaded to understand. We have to try anyway.


I agree but we have to keep united to give the best advice possible to the younger ones.

----------


## Phate

> I agree but we have to keep united to give the best advice possible to the younger ones.


agreed, i'm gonna have to create a "for people new to AAS" section in my database so that we can just copy paste those links

----------


## anon03191970

Good start. Needs refinement and citations.

----------


## marcus300

Bump for the newbies.........

----------


## LuxuryTax

Nice post bro, if only i knew ahead of time....lol

----------


## Dukkit

awesome. wish i would of been smarter and not started AAS so young and without proper knowledge and training under my belt

----------


## marcus300

Bump

----------


## marcus300

Bump

----------


## T_Own

can't you just sticky it?

----------


## PT

i could but i have been here long enough to know that this will be read by alot more people if we keep bumping it then if we sticky it

----------


## Darksyde

> This is a article I wrote for MD online, due to all the newbies around here i feel I should post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> *Discipline and dedication are principles that you are going to have to master if you are serious about bodybuilding, being consistent with your diet and training will help you succeed in achieving your goals. Don't have tunnel vision in thinking you will only build muscle if your taking AAS, below are some of the main principles you need to consider before taking any AAS*
> 
> 
> *AGE*
> In humans your Endocrine system is not fully functional until an average age of 25yrs, although the main development is up to around 21yrs it still fluctuates a little bit up to its fully functional age. There is a risk of permanently damaging your HPTA if you take AAS to young and you could end up with symptoms of andropause and HRT for life. Symptoms could be Limp dick, low libido, depression, low energy, low endurance, erection problems and many more but.......are these the types of symptoms you want to have in your 20's?. Believe me its hard to cope with these in your 40's yet alone in your prime of your life. 
> ...



i find myself trying to explain this to young lifters frequently, funny how the only thing that really seems to get their attention is this part 

"_if you take AAS to young and you could end up with symptoms of andropause and HRT for life. Symptoms could be Limp dick, low libido..._"

----------


## T_Own

> i could but i have been here long enough to know that this will be read by alot more people if we keep bumping it then if we sticky it


good pointtt^

----------


## Sherman01

I would like to add how important sleep is to a healthy mind and body. IMHO its every bit as important as diet and training. 7-8 hours every single night.

----------


## Flex-Appeal

Yes sleep is a key component. It is the time where we rebuild muscle and natty release GH to make our gains.

----------


## Karak

Good advice. Thank you.

----------


## legobricks

Back up to the top!

Great post as always Marcus!

----------


## jbm

> This is a article I wrote for MD online, due to all the newbies around here i feel I should post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> *Discipline and dedication are principles that you are going to have to master if you are serious about bodybuilding, being consistent with your diet and training will help you succeed in achieving your goals. Don't have tunnel vision in thinking you will only build muscle if your taking AAS, below are some of the main principles you need to consider before taking any AAS*
> 
> 
> *AGE*
> In humans your Endocrine system is not fully functional until an average age of 25yrs, although the main development is up to around 21yrs it still fluctuates a little bit up to its fully functional age. There is a risk of permanently damaging your HPTA if you take AAS to young and you could end up with symptoms of andropause and HRT for life. Symptoms could be Limp dick, low libido, depression, low energy, low endurance, erection problems and many more but.......are these the types of symptoms you want to have in your 20's?. Believe me its hard to cope with these in your 40's yet alone in your prime of your life. 
> ...


Nice post! very educating bro.
Thanks!

----------


## D7M

bump.

great post.

----------


## The Deuce

I LOVE this POST !! YAAAY !! 

I just wish I had known all of this before I rushed right into things and maybe I wouldnt be on TRT as of right now at 27. :Hmmmm: 

Life is full of Trials and Tribulations and we learn from our past transgressions and mistakes !! 

Oh well I love being on TRT !! But I wouldn't recommend this to people my age.. so listen up Younger peoples.... do it the right way... your MANHOOD will appreciate it later !!  :7up:

----------


## marcus300

> I LOVE this POST !! YAAAY !! 
> 
> I just wish I had known all of this before I rushed right into things and maybe I wouldnt be on TRT as of right now at 27.
> 
> Life is full of Trials and Tribulations and we learn from our past transgressions and mistakes !! 
> 
> Oh well I love being on TRT !! But I wouldn't recommend this to people my age.. so listen up Younger peoples.... do it the right way... your MANHOOD will appreciate it later !!


Thanks, words of wisdom!! newbies should take note of your circumstances and listen, well done for being truthfull

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Another great post Marcus...I also really appreciated your insight on frontloading as well!


Thanks!

----------


## T-MOS

Great post for newbies!!!

----------


## Full Intensity

B
u
m
p

----------


## The Deuce

> Thanks, words of wisdom!! newbies should take note of your circumstances and listen, well done for being truthfull


Thank you !! Yah i messed myself up bad not knowing what I was doing when I was younger.. typical mistake ... taking DECA all by itself... what an idiot.. God was I dumb... :LOL:  now that I actually know pretty much everything you need to know.. Basics.. knowing everything that was involved in this post well being well versed like that gives me the knowledge to succeed and do well with how to do it CORRECTLY. And that is the most important thing.

 :7up:

----------


## T-MOS

:Bbbump:  for the YOUNG newbies

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## xnotoriousx

Great thread b to tha ump

----------


## MD22

Great post and great read.

----------


## marcus300

Bump

----------


## murphylee

bump x 2

----------


## AnimalGear

to the top...

----------


## Big_gRunt

Nice Summary

----------


## marcus300

Bump

----------


## marcus300

Newbies please read

----------


## vpchill

This is a Great Read. Everyone should Read.

----------


## Papa Smurf

Nicely done Marcus! Now if someone could just hold down these young guys while we force feed them this great info.

----------


## Focusmen

great post

----------


## Swifto

> I agree but we have to keep united to give the best advice possible to the younger ones.


Here here...

Good thread.

----------


## -Ender-

bump

----------


## marcus300

Bump ^^^^^^^^^

----------


## shauni

thanks marcus a can start to understand now cheers mate!

----------


## Matt

Big bump...

----------


## stpete

Where in the hell have i been?

Great post Marcus.

----------


## !!!ZeuS!!!

really good read puts alot of things into perspective

----------


## Matt

A must read..

----------


## Undercover

this should be stickied imo.

----------


## Meshy

Great post... very informative

----------


## banthar

Bump

----------


## marcus300

> this should be stickied imo.


It is at the top of the forum.

----------


## marcus300

This needs bumping,

----------


## xnotoriousx

Bump good read

----------


## marcus300

Bump

----------


## marcus300

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## marcus300

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## marcus300

Anyone under 24yrs old please read

----------


## Booz

big bump for my mate.......................


great post as per usual..................................

----------


## Hatchman33

I am 21 and take all advice given to me into consideration. Can someone send me links to some badass food and diet information. I am 21 years old 215lbs 5'11" and ith meduim metabolism i can lose weight as easy as i gain.

----------


## marcus300

vvvvvvvvvvvv

----------


## marcus300

sump

----------


## jccnewbie

*bump*

----------


## marcus300

> great post





> Here here...
> 
> Good thread.





> bump





> thanks marcus a can start to understand now cheers mate!





> Where in the hell have i been?
> 
> Great post Marcus.





> really good read puts alot of things into perspective





> Great post... very informative





> Bump good read





> big bump for my mate.......................
> 
> 
> great post as per usual..................................





> *bump*


lump

----------


## marcus300

big bump

----------


## "DIRTY D" SANCHEZ

Let get this back to the top marcuss

"dirty d"

----------


## marcus300

T-bump

----------


## Shadeed

Great post Marcus.

Bump...

----------


## Shadeed

to the top bump  :Wink:

----------


## Shadeed

bump bump bump...

----------


## marcus300

Needs bumping, newbies please read carefully.

----------


## PK-V

what age do you start @ Marcus?

and how many years did you have under your belt prior?

----------


## marcus300

> what age do you start @ Marcus?
> 
> and how many years did you have under your belt prior?


I started training around 18yrs old but i started to take it more serious around 21-22yrs, I started gear around 24yrs old.

----------


## Fatal0421

> I started training around 18yrs old but i started to take it more serious around 21-22yrs, I started gear around 24yrs old.


bump

----------


## Arai

> Thank you !! Yah i messed myself up bad not knowing what I was doing when I was younger.. typical mistake ... taking DECA all by itself... what an idiot.. God was I dumb... now that I actually know pretty much everything you need to know.. Basics.. knowing everything that was involved in this post well being well versed like that gives me the knowledge to succeed and do well with how to do it CORRECTLY. And that is the most important thing.


Sorry if this is really obvious, what happened when you took deca by itself? Why is it so bad..?

----------


## fattywarbucks

> Sorry if this is really obvious, what happened when you took deca by itself? Why is it so bad..?


Deca shuts down your bodies test production and without the injected test, you essentially have no test in your system and your noodle goes limp and you start noticing how inspiriational strong women are and how those shoes are not only stylish, but also comfortable.

Great read, but unfortunately useless on its target audience since people don't learn to take sound advice until they are 25 anyway.

----------


## Arai

> Deca shuts down your bodies test production and without the injected test, you essentially have no test in your system and your noodle goes limp and you start noticing how inspiriational strong women are and how those shoes are not only stylish, but also comfortable.
> 
> Great read, but unfortunately useless on its target audience since people don't learn to take sound advice until they are 25 anyway.


hahaha i see. so pretty much you'd recommend always stacking test with everything?

----------


## standupguy

Marcus I need some advise, I am 23 y/o and I want to cut some extra fat that I have. Im not a bodybuilder, I fight and getting lean is been really hard especially in my torso area. Ive been told that winstrol might be what im looking for but I dont know. Ive never been on steroids before so I dont know the proper way to use them. I dont want bulk; I just want to lose fat. Can u please give me some light? my e-mail is [email protected]

----------


## oxfield1

thanks for that post... researching stuff looking to get my first experience.. good info...appreciate it

----------


## Badadooo

great post!

----------


## ChevyHero

Thanks for the post, very helpful!

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## Matt

Bump...

----------


## AnimalJ

I <3 your Avatar Matt

----------


## 38jumper38

I never believe good diet has anything to do with BB, always on my mind was about a good training thats really matter, until the day I decide to follow a diet for fews months. The guy gave that diet say: diet is 80%, training is 10% and sleep is 10% of the gains. 12 months later I got gains that did not happed in my life before. I'm so focus in what a eat, all my friends and family say that I'm nuts about my diet..... and i believe I will be on the diet for a long time............

----------


## BrOnXiNaToR

Thanks!

----------


## marcus300

> I never believe good diet has anything to do with BB, always on my mind was about a good training thats really matter, until the day I decide to follow a diet for fews months. The guy gave that diet say: diet is 80%, training is 10% and sleep is 10% of the gains. 12 months later I got gains that did not happed in my life before. I'm so focus in what a eat, all my friends and family say that I'm nuts about my diet..... and i believe I will be on the diet for a long time............


 Well done  :Smilie:

----------


## dogg1er

marcus i am new to taking aas, i have only tried PH's from nutrition shops and now i want to try the next level. i came across some tren 75 but before i start taking it i would like to know how much of a dosage to start with? do or should i stack it? if so with what? or can i use the tren by itself? and what would be recommended for a pct? if you can give me some guidelines to follow i would greatly appreciate it. i have done some reading and there is more going on than i knew. i dont want to get started off on the wrong foot. i read your thread on short burst cycling and it makes sense when you said "shorter shut downs produces easier recoveries" i am only a moderate user of ph's i dont compete or make a living doing this. im just a guy who wants to improve myself for myself. so anything you can help me with i will apply to my experience. thank you very much. 

age:36
weight:260
height:5'11"

----------


## marcus300

What is your bf?
Are you taking about the tren 75 from the banner at the top of the page?

----------


## dogg1er

my bf is about 24%
no im not talking about the tren 75 in the banner.  i have posted a pic, i dont know the quality of the pic or if it will post. i have 2 friends that take this and they are very happy with the results, but they have been taking this for quite some time now. i didnt want to stack it being how this will be my first time taking this kind of supplement and i wanted to see how my body would react to it first then go from there. both of my friends take it twice a week for about 8 weeks.

----------


## marcus300

You need to address your bf first before doing any kind of cycling, 
You also don't want to be using tren only and you shouldn't even be considering taking tren when your new to steroids .

Work on your diet and do some research in the education threads

----------


## dogg1er

what should my bf be idealy? and what should i consider for a first aas? i asked about the tren because thats wut i came across. I read for first time using tren 37.5 mg's eod would be ideal. my acess to these supps is limited. so if you can advise me what to look for then i can ask?

----------


## marcus300

Your bf should be below 12-14% before cycling,
You shouldnt use tren on your first cycle and not even on your second or third.
Your along way off from cycling to be honest, I would concentrate on your diet and cardio and in the mean time go and read the education threads, first cycles are test only IMHO.

----------


## dogg1er

ok. as i said in my first post any advice given i will apply to my experience. so i will concentrate on my diet and cardio and in the mean time read up. what test do you recommend so i know what to read up on as far as cycle lengths, results, side effects, and pct's?

----------


## marcus300

If you check out the education threads on first time cycles you will get more of an idea, test only either test e or cyp will do for a novice cycle. But first you need to seriously drop your bf, this will take a fair bit if time so start researching in the diet section and start planning a new diet.

----------


## dogg1er

ok marcus ill do that thank you very much for the help... ill be in touch.

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## marcus300

Big bump

----------


## Twin

good post.

----------


## marcus300

Bump for the newbies  :Smilie:

----------


## All_Star83

I'm grateful that you guys care enough about newbies to invest time into writing stuff like this. I absolutely applaud and commend you for it. Am definitely going to listen to and use your advice when it comes to my first cycle.

Thanks from a new newbie!

----------


## marcus300

> I'm grateful that you guys care enough about newbies to invest time into writing stuff like this. I absolutely applaud and commend you for it. Am definitely going to listen to and use your advice when it comes to my first cycle.
> 
> Thanks from a new newbie!


Good call, well done

----------


## On-A-Hype-Ting

Some of the best advice on the net thanks marcus!!!

----------


## marcus300

To the top

----------


## jcevans7

This was one of the first post I read when I joined. Good start.

----------


## DanB

Im also going to bump this

----------


## marcus300

Bump

----------


## curioususer

didn't Arnold take steroids in his teenage years??

----------


## DanB

> didn't Arnold take steroids in his teenage years??


so that makes it ok?

you know the health problems he now has also?

but go ahead, ignore advise and do it just because arnold did

----------


## Copurt

awesome post. This makes me want to postpone my first cycle for another year and develop naturally even more.

----------


## toppinm

You guys sound like congressmen. Trying to scare people out of gear calling out muscle maturity when you know it's literal maturity. If you're going to be an idiot with test when you're 17 you're probably also going to be retarded at 25. As long as you start small and work you're way up you'll be ok but no one says that here. ****ing washed up bodybuilders.

----------


## DAAS

I will say this, DO you know the health problems every person is going to have when they get older?




> so that makes it ok?
> 
> you know the health problems he now has also?
> 
> but go ahead, ignore advise and do it just because arnold did

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## songdog

Great post Marcus this should be a sticky!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Great post Marcus this should be a sticky!


I second this! I just found this while reading another excellent post by Marcus who included this link for a young member to read. 

In fact, this would make an excellent accoutrement to the Young And Steroids sticky in the 18-25 Forum. Admin?

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## LevMyshkin

One of the many reasons I love this site is because of posts like this. Young guys new to AAS need to take this info to heart and understand that posts like this are actually caring messages about how to manage their health for the long term. Thankfully, some of them will hear it as such. 

Kudos for this post.

----------


## austinite

Welcome, new members!

----------


## marcus300

> One of the many reasons I love this site is because of posts like this. Young guys new to AAS need to take this info to heart and understand that posts like this are actually caring messages about how to manage their health for the long term. Thankfully, some of them will hear it as such. 
> 
> Kudos for this post.


Thanks for the feedback

----------


## austinite

Bump.

----------


## marcus300

bigger bump

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## misterNamibia

Bump,
It opened my eyes.  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

Keeping the eyes open.  :Smilie:

----------


## Red Knives

Is this because you experienced side effects? or just the potential to compromise homeostasis which you could of come close two? perhaps it was best not to risk it? I think ill wait tell 25.

----------


## Red Knives

> awesome. wish i would of been smarter and not started AAS so young and without proper knowledge and training under my belt


Is this because you experienced side effects? or just the potential to compromise homeostasis which you could of come close two? perhaps it was best not to risk it? I think ill wait tell 25.



Sorry for the above double post, not sure how to delete the extra message.

----------


## guzmi

Thanks for the info, i am 18 years old and have been training for 2 years. I already like my height 5'11" so it wouldn't be a problem if I didn't grow anymore. Can i use AAS safely at my age? weight 150lbs, ectomorph

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Thanks for the info, i am 18 years old and have been training for 2 years. I already like my height 5'11" so it wouldn't be a problem if I didn't grow anymore. Can i use AAS safely at my age? weight 150lbs, ectomorph


No. Its not a matter of growing taller. Your body is not fully developed inside. You can damage that but stoping your system s when u go on steroids .

----------


## guzmi

> No. Its not a matter of growing taller. Your body is not fully developed inside. You can damage that but stoping your system s when u go on steroids.


At what age did arnold use AAS?

----------


## DanB

> Thanks for the info, i am 18 years old and have been training for 2 years. I already like my height 5'11" so it wouldn't be a problem if I didn't grow anymore. Can i use AAS safely at my age? *weight 150lbs*, ectomorph


you need to re-read the part of the orginal post about nutirtion by the sounds of it, with good diet you could easily hit 175-180 this year, your body is prob crying for nutrients

and read this
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...*#.UOSm2axZiVo

also have a look at the stickys in our workout section

----------


## gixxerboy1

> At what age did arnold use AAS?


What does that have to do with anything? Do u know any of his health issues?
You can find hundreds of threads here from kids who didnt listen and fvcked themselves up

----------


## MuscleInk

> What does that have to do with anything? Do u know any of his health issues?
> You can find hundreds of threads here grom kida who didnt listen and fvcked themselves up


^^^An unfortunate truth. Here's a new one just today:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...p#.UOSq_EK9Kc0

It happens all too often.  :Frown:

----------


## MonteBear

This thread is a helpful initial read. As I still dabble with adding anything to my bloodstream this is a helpful warning and that post by muscleink above is the key point.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Ttt..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Once upon a time, an important thread was bumped..

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Once upon a time, an important thread was bumped..


..again.  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

Once more  :Smilie:

----------


## lovbyts

We need some new stickies. Most of ours are out dated when it comes to information such as this.

TTT

----------


## MickeyKnox

> We need some new stickies. Most of ours are out dated when it comes to information such as this.
> 
> TTT


Agreed!

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

This should be a sticky for sure..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump for all the new Prop/Tren folks..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

This shouldn't be allowed to fall past the first page these days..

----------


## MuscleInk

> This shouldn't be allowed to fall past the first page these days..


Mandatory reading AND make the noobs pass a quiz before they get to start asking questions.  :Smilie: 

MuscleInk

----------


## lovbyts

> Mandatory reading AND make the noobs pass a quiz before they get to start asking questions. 
> 
> MuscleInk


Heyyyyy that was my suggestion a couple of years ago.... lol

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Mandatory reading AND make the noobs pass a quiz before they get to start asking questions. 
> 
> MuscleInk



I like that idea!

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## Youngsters

> I LOVE this POST !! YAAAY !! 
> 
> I just wish I had known all of this before I rushed right into things and maybe I wouldnt be on TRT as of right now at 27.
> 
> Life is full of Trials and Tribulations and we learn from our past transgressions and mistakes !! 
> 
> Oh well I love being on TRT !! But I wouldn't recommend this to people my age.. so listen up Younger peoples.... do it the right way... your MANHOOD will appreciate it later !!


Why do you love being on TRT?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Why do you love being on TRT?


Please send The Deuce a Personal Message on why he prefers TRT, or begin your own thread in the lounge. This thread is for those considering a first cycle, and associated questions and comments related to this article.

Thanks for understanding.  :Smilie:

----------


## dumpslugzz

great post

----------


## Youngsters

> Please send The Deuce a Personal Message on why he prefers TRT, or begin your own thread in the lounge. This thread is for those considering a first cycle, and associated questions and comments related to this article.
> 
> Thanks for understanding.


Well I am considering using, and I did bump it for you. So, your welcome.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Bump..


Sticky worthy

----------


## tigerspawn

Thanks Marcus

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Sticky worthy


Ditto.  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MistaHaze

Bump

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bump..

----------


## Jon_Tren_Yin

Definitely a good read, thanks for this. Even though I agree with a lot of this, I see a lot of people still believe gear is the "easy route" to getting huge.

Little do they know there's a LOT of effort involved to learn and properly use them, not to mention it still requires loads of hard work, dedication and consistency.

----------


## marcus300

to the top

----------


## marcus300

bump lol

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## MakeEveryRepCount

Love the quiz idea. Something titled "Am I ready for steroids ?"

Are you 25 or older? Links to the young and steroids
Do you know what an AI is? Links to AI info
Do you know what a proper PCT is? Links to PCT data
Is your bodyfat below 16%? Links to studies on shitty side effects of high-fat cycles
Nutrition, sleep, workout regimen, training time, etc...

I'm sure with a combined effort we could add another dozen questions.

P.S. Back to the top with you!

----------


## austinite

> Love the quiz idea. Something titled "Am I ready for steroids ?"
> 
> Are you 25 or older? Links to the young and steroids
> Do you know what an AI is? Links to AI info
> Do you know what a proper PCT is? Links to PCT data
> Is your bodyfat below 16%? Links to studies on shitty side effects of high-fat cycles
> Nutrition, sleep, workout regimen, training time, etc...
> 
> I'm sure with a combined effort we could add another dozen questions.
> ...


huh?

----------


## MakeEveryRepCount

> Mandatory reading AND make the noobs pass a quiz before they get to start asking questions. 
> 
> MuscleInk


Guess I should have quoted. Read the whole thread at once.

----------


## marcus300

worth a read

----------


## marcus300

may help some understand a few things before cycling

----------


## Java Man

Good thread

----------


## Sathane

Thanks.

----------


## Jax2Swol

To the top

----------


## marcus300

bumpy

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## austinite

:Bbbump:

----------


## marcus300

bumpy

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## Pericu

Simple and effective! :-)

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## derekkpapa1

Should be a sticky.
must read for everyone new or old to game

----------


## Sipqis

Thank you , Great read !

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## songdog

Good info Marcus!

----------


## marcus300

Newbs please read 

Thankyou

----------

